# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en el embalse de Siurana

## sergi1907

Unas cuantas flores y plantas que he visto por el embalse.

















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Bonitas fotos.

Creo que las únicas que identifico (aparte de los pinos y cipreses, 2ª imagen) son algunos dientes de león (5ª y 6ª) y geranios (8ª).

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena colección de imágenes Sergi. Yo de plantas entiendo poco... lo mío son los cactus  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Curioso encontrar este árbol junto a la pared de la presa

----------


## perdiguera

Parece un manzano.

----------


## sergi1907

Es un manzano, lo curioso es dónde está y que no lo haya visto en tantos años de paseos por ahí

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lo plantarían cuando construyeron la presa o junto a alguna vivienda que posiblemente la hayan derruido.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Puede que tenga unos 4-5 años y que al ser de hoja caduca no lo hayas visto e identificado estando pelado.

----------

